# Danke (allgem. positives Feedback)

## slick

Ich muss sagen ich war positiv überrascht. Ich habe mir mein System _komplett_ neu aufgesetzt mit KDE 4 und gleich die Chance genutzt und bin von x86 auf amd64 gewechselt.

Ich hatte mir für die Umstellung 2-3 Tage eingeplant, weil bei x86 hat bei mir bisher _immer_ irgendetwas geknallt.

Ich war sehr positiv überrascht. Ein emerge -e world (auf dem frischen stage3) und ein anschliessendes emerge kde-meta liefen auf amd64 komplett ohne einen Abbruch durch. War echt sehr positiv überrascht. Das einzige was fehlte war dass KDE 4 nicht xorg als Abhängigkeit zog (warum auch immer). Fix nachinstalliert und die Kiste war "über Nacht" einsatzbereit. Super! Da hat sich echt was getan.

Danke Gentoo - Devs - Community - ...

----------

## disi

Ich habe es nach diesem Guide installiert : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde-config.xml

Wobei eigentlich nur:

1. sql, qt3support, qt4 und kde als use flag hinzugefuegt (sonst meckert portage)

2. emerge kdebase-meta (gerade mal 66 Pakete, wenn man X schon hat)

3. consolekit gestartet, weil kdm es sonst nicht gebacken bekommt (ich habe hotplug fuer services deaktiviert)

Laeuft nun einwandfrei auf kde 4.3   :Very Happy: 

----------

## SvenFischer

Jo, wenn ich noch meine Gentoo 1.4 Installation zurück denke, dann bin ich sehr froh wie rund das nun alles läuft.

Die PC sind wesentlichs chneller geworden, auch wenn die Software nicht kleiner wurde bleibt unter dem Strich eine massiv schnellere Installtion übrig. Früher hakte es an so vielen Paketen, mittlerweile sehr selten noch.

Im Prinzip kann man sagen, das stable nu auch stable is und Gentoo erwachsen geworden ist.

----------

## musv

Die ~arch-Installation war früher problemloser. Da hab ich seit geraumer Zeit andauernd irgendwelche Blocks. Seit Umstieg auf xorg-1.7 will das Touchpad nicht mehr. Und einige Sachen (pycrypto, ruby-pango) wollen sich gar nicht compilieren lassen. Bei phonon-kde musste ich die alsa-Abhängigkeit rauslöschen (benutze oss). Bei amsn und avidemux scheint alsa hingegen als feste Abhängigkeit drin zu sein. Also entweder ich behalt die älteren Versionen oder ich such mir alternative Programme.

Ach ja, nicht zu vergessen, dass ich mich im kdm-4.3 immer 2x einloggen muss, bevor ich in den Windowmanager komm.

----------

## slick

Psst! Das ist der Danke-Thread. Also nicht nörgeln. So!   :Wink: 

----------

## Evildad

 *musv wrote:*   

> Seit Umstieg auf xorg-1.7 will das Touchpad nicht mehr.

 

Was genau tut denn bei Dir nicht? Bei mir tut das eigentlich ohne Probleme...

Grüsse

----------

## musv

Zuerst ging gar nichts mehr. Also hab ich die Device-Angabe in der xorg.conf geändert (input/event1,2,3,4,5...). Mit einen von diesen Dingern konnte man zwar den Mousepfeil wieder bewegen, nur waren sämtliche Klickeigenschaften (Klick, Doppelklick, Scrollbalken) weg. Aber bevor ich da weiteres sagen kann, werd ich erst noch etwas Zeit zum Basteln investieren. Vielleicht ist es auch nur eine Kleinigkeit.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *musv wrote:*   

> Die ~arch-Installation war früher problemloser. Da hab ich seit geraumer Zeit andauernd irgendwelche Blocks. 

 

herzlich willkommen als tester! *musv wrote:*   

> Seit Umstieg auf xorg-1.7 will das Touchpad nicht mehr. Und einige Sachen (pycrypto, ruby-pango) wollen sich gar nicht compilieren lassen.

  mal in den bug reports geschaut und/oder einen geöffnet außer rumgemeckert? *musv wrote:*   

>  Bei phonon-kde musste ich die alsa-Abhängigkeit rauslöschen (benutze oss). Bei amsn und avidemux scheint alsa hingegen als feste Abhängigkeit drin zu sein. Also entweder ich behalt die älteren Versionen oder ich such mir alternative Programme.

  vielleicht etwas überspitzt, aber wer nutzt auch schon OSS?  *musv wrote:*   

> Ach ja, nicht zu vergessen, dass ich mich im kdm-4.3 immer 2x einloggen muss, bevor ich in den Windowmanager komm.

  Xorg.*.log, xorg.conf

----------

## R.Aven

[quote="AmonAmarth"] *musv wrote:*   

>  *musv wrote:*    Bei phonon-kde musste ich die alsa-Abhängigkeit rauslöschen (benutze oss). Bei amsn und avidemux scheint alsa hingegen als feste Abhängigkeit drin zu sein. Also entweder ich behalt die älteren Versionen oder ich such mir alternative Programme.  vielleicht etwas überspitzt, aber wer nutzt auch schon OSS? 

 

Alle, die von ALSA und dessen Unzulänglichkeiten die Nase voll haben?

 *http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OSS4 wrote:*   

> Das Open Sound System (OSS) stellt Gerätetreiber für Soundkarten bereit. Normalerweise wird unter Ubuntu Alsa verwendet. Allerdings unterstützt OSS einige Soundkarten, die von Alsa nicht oder nur schlecht unterstützt werden. Außerdem hat OSS 4 Funktionen, die bei Alsa fehlen, wie z.B. die Möglichkeit die Lautstärke einzelner Anwendungen und Ausgänge getrennt zu regeln (mit PulseAudio standardmäßig möglich) [...]

 

----------

## musv

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> herzlich willkommen als tester!

 

Rate mal, wenn die Pakete stable werden, wenn die niemand testen würde.

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> vielleicht etwas überspitzt, aber wer nutzt auch schon OSS?

 

Als ich 2002 von Windows zu Linux wechselte, benutzte ich erst OSS (v3). Die Soundqualität war durchaus vergleichbar. Nur hatte OSS halt das Defizit, dass man ESD benötigte, um mehrere Sounds gleichzeitig abspielen zu können. Also wechselte ich damals im allgemeinen Hype zu Alsa. Verglichen mit Windows war der Sound wesentlich leiser und schwächer. Die Klangfülle fehlte. Und wenn man entsprechend die Alsamixer auf volle Lautstärke dreht, dann war der Sound zwar immer noch leise, aber übersteuerte maßlos. Anfang letzten Jahres wechselte ich dann zu OSS4. Und nein, seit dieser Erfahrung will ich nicht wieder zurück zu Alsa. Gerade bei billigen Onboard-Karten (AC97, hdaudio) hört man einfach den Unterschied. Die Installation ist einfach, ich brauch keine zusätzlichen Quatsch a la Pulseaudio oder sonstige Soundserver, und es funktioniert halt einfach. Und deswegen stört es mich, wenn halt diverse Anwendungen anfangen, eine offensichtlich schlechtere Soundlösung in ihre Anwendungen hart einzubinden.

Ein weitere Grund für OSS4 waren meine schlechten Erfahrungen mit Pulseaudio. Ich versuchte das Ding Ende 2007 irgendwie zu verwenden. Nur kam das Stück Bug nicht mit 3 Soundkarten klar. Wenn ich für einen Audiostream eine andere Karte auswählen wollte (Pulseaudio wählte per default das Ausgabegerät, das ich nicht wollte), schmierte das Ding ohne Vorwarnung gnadenlos ab und müllte die Logfiles zu. Und eine separate Lautstärkeregelung für einzelne Anwendungen kann OSS4 von Hause aus.

----------

## Erdie

Mit Verlaub, ich mache mit meinem Rechner professionelles Audio, d. h. externe Soundkarte, 16 Spuren, exterene AD- Wandler, Lichtleiter etc. ... alles über Alsa.

Aber was ich da oben so lese, hört sich für mich ein wenig nach HiFi Voodoo an. Wenn die Hardware einwandfrei unterstützt wird und es zu keiner Übersteuerung o. ä. kommt, kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen, daß es zu wahrnehmbaren Klangunterschieden bei Verwendung derselben Hardware kommt. Letztendlich muß die Software dafür sorgen, daß die Daten rechtzeitig an den DA-Wandler gelangen und wenn das nicht richtig funktioniert, kommt es zu drastischen Problemen wie z. B. Aussetzer, Verzerrungen. Aber Aussage wie "das eine klingt voller, wärmer .." erinnert mich an die Leute, welche ihre Lautsprecherkabel in Nord-Süd Richtung legen, damit es besser klingt.

----------

## mv

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Aber was ich da oben so lese, hört sich für mich ein wenig nach HiFi Voodoo an.

 

Kann ich bei AC97 aber bestätigen.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn die Hardware einwandfrei unterstützt wird und es zu keiner Übersteuerung o. ä. kommt.

 

Vermutlich ist das aber eben nicht der Fall. Ich schätze, dass der Windows-Treiber noch irgendein weiteres Register der Soundkarte setzen kann, das von alsa nicht unterstützt wird. Generell bin ich auch von alsa nicht begeistert: Bei Aufnahmen mit mencoder beispielsweise ist alsa die Bremse; nur mit OSS-Emulation wird es schnell genug.

----------

## Erdie

 *mv wrote:*   

>  Bei Aufnahmen mit mencoder beispielsweise ist alsa die Bremse; nur mit OSS-Emulation wird es schnell genug.

 

Soetwas kann ich mir schon eher vorstellen.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## disi

Dolphin erstellt eine ".directory" in jedem Ordner... nachdem ich das Windows (Dualboot geteiltes Users/home) mit policies abgewoehnt hatte faengt nun KDE damit an   :Rolling Eyes: 

http://dolphin.kde.org/features.html#view_properties

 *Quote:*   

> The view properties define for each folder which view mode should be used and whether hidden files should be shown. The view properties are automatically remembered for folders and it is possible to apply those properties recursively to all sub directories: 

 

Das habe ich aber schon abgestellt (irgendwo in den Settings, weiss nicht mehr genau), trotzdem finde ich immer noch manchmal .directory Dateien...

Gibt es da eine endgueltige Loesung das dem Dolphin abzugewoehnen?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ohh ich glaub die Gnome Gemeinde hat mich jetzt erstmal "verloren", das "stabile" Kde 4.3.1  hat mich die letzten zwei Tage so richtig begeistert. Allerdings hatte ich auch wenig zeit die 4.1 - 4.2 Versionen genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen. Das ist grade wie Bescherung vor Weihnachten :) Genauso wie ich das letztes Jahr schon haben wollte, aber da war es einfach noch nicht so weit.

Wisst ihr schon ob das auch auf älteren Rechnern (single core) mit weniger als 1 GB Speicher so toll läuft?

----------

## ScytheMan

evtl. ist die mit KDE 4.4 erscheinende Netbook Edition dafür interessant. 

Die haben ja meist die von dir beschriebenen Systemvoraussetzungen

----------

